# Linearisierung der Ventilkennlinie



## YoMaYo (18 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Durchflussregelung implementieren. Ich kenne die Ventilkennlinie: Ventilposition in Abhängigkeit von dem Reglerausgang. Ich sehe, dass die Ventilkennlinie nicht linear ist. 
Frage: Muss ich eine Linearisierung der Vetnilkennlinie in meinem Programm umsetzen? Wenn ich das nicht mache, werden ich Probleme mit meinem Regler bekommen?

danke vorab!

Mit schönen Grüßen
YoMaYo


----------



## ducati (18 Juli 2016)

Nun ja...

wenn Du unbedingt linearisieren willst, würde ich Reglerausgang zu Durchfluss linearisieren.

Es gibt Ventile, die sind mit Absicht nichtlinear. Genau aus dem Grund, weil Ventilposition zu Durchfluss nichtlinear ist und die Nichtlinearität von Reglerausgang zu Ventilpostion soll das ausgleichen... U.U. würdest Du mit der Linearisierung von Reglerausgang zu Ventilposition das Gesamtsystem eher verschlimmbessern...

Kommt also auf die Regelstrecke an... somit wenn dann die ganze Strecke linearisieren...


Gruß.


----------



## YoMaYo (19 Juli 2016)

Hallo ducati,

danke für deine Antwort!
Heißt es für mich, dass ich eher das nichtliniare Signal bei mir in der Logik interpolieren (nachbilden) soll, um die Nichtlinearität der Strecke auszugleichen?

schöne Grüße
YoMaYo


----------



## ducati (19 Juli 2016)

YoMaYo schrieb:


> Heißt es für mich, dass ich eher das nichtliniare Signal bei mir in der Logik interpolieren (nachbilden) soll, um die Nichtlinearität der Strecke auszugleichen?



Verstehe ich nicht, was Du damit meinst...

Linearisieren der Strecke bedeutet für mich:

zwischen Reglerausgang und Ventileingang einen Softwarebaustein schalten, welcher das 0...100% Signal über eine Kennlinie schickt, welche eben die Nichtlinearität der Strecke ausgleicht. Somit wäre nach der Linearisierung die statische Kennlinie zwischen Reglerstellsignal und Durchflussistwert linear also eine Gerade.

Gruß.


----------



## borromeus (19 Juli 2016)

YoMaYo schrieb:


> Hallo ducati,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort!
> Heißt es für mich, dass ich eher das nichtliniare Signal bei mir in der Logik interpolieren (nachbilden) soll, um die Nichtlinearität der Strecke auszugleichen?
> ...



Es sagt ja niemand, dass die Strecke nichtlinear ist.
Das Durchflussverhalten hängt vom Sitz, vom Kegel und überhaupt der ganzen Konstruktion des RV ab.

Lass einfach den Regler regeln, .....


----------



## knarf (21 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
bei Regelventilen gibt es eine lineare oder eine gleichprozentige Kennlinie. Vermutlich hast Du eine gleichprozentige Kennlinie. Durch diese beiden möglichen Kennlinien wird versucht, eine lineare Betriebskennlinie zu erreichen. Dies ist die Kennlinie der gesamten Regelstrecke (also Ventil plus Einbauten, Rohrleitung u.s.w.). Diese sollte möglichst linear sein. Man kann also mit einer nichtlinearen Ventilkennlinie gerade eine lineare Betriebskennlinie erreichen. Wann welche Ventilkennlinie verwendet wird, kann berechnet werden. Das geschieht meist gleich mit bei der Bestimmung des Kvs-Wertes vom Ventil.
Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, daß bei einer Durchflußregelstrecke eine lineare Ventilkennlinie sinnvoller ist.
Sollte die gesamte Betriebskennlinie nichtlinear sein, kann man mit einem Charaterizer-Baustein diese Kennlinie linearisieren. Dazu mußt Du über den gesamten Stellbereich des Reglerausganges z.B. aller 5% eine Sprungantwort aufnehmen (Stellung zu Durchflußistwert). Für diese Kurve mußt Du die die Umkehrfunktion bilden. Diese Umkehrfunktion wird im Characterizer-Block eingegeben, welcher sich hinter dem Reglerausgang befinden muß.

Gruß Frank


----------



## de vliegende hollander (21 Juli 2016)

Wenn du der istwert vom Durchfluss messt kannst du der regler wie schon gesagt reglen lassen.
Das linear machen brauch mann glaube ich nur wenn es keine istwert gibt. Sprich,wenn mann nur stellt.

Bram


----------



## knarf (21 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich versucht man lineare Verhältnisse, zumindestens im Arbeitspunkt, zu erreichen. Bei starken Nichtlinearitäten können je nach Betriebszustand die Reglerparameter unpassend sein.
Ändert sich z.B. die Streckenverstärkung müßte die Reglerverstärkung verringert werden. Man kann so etwas mit einem "Gain-Scheduling" realisieren. Besser ist wenn man die gesamte Strecke z.B. mathematisch linearisiert. Die dann an dieser Regestrecke bestimmten optimalen Reglerparameter wären über den gesamten Bereich optimal und passend.

Gruß Frank


----------



## borromeus (21 Juli 2016)

ned bös sein knarf, aber das klingt sehr nach Theorie und überhaupt nicht nach realer Praxis.
Kein mensch lineasrisiert normalerweise mathematisch eine Reglerstrecke.
Der TS hat einen 08/15 Durchflussregler.
Den stellt man ein und der spielt, egal ob gleichprozentige oder lineare Kennlinie des Stellorganes.

l


----------



## Ottmar (22 Juli 2016)

Hi!

Stimmt schon. Die für einen Arbeitspunkt bestimmten Regelparameter gelten nur für andere Arbeitspunkte, wenn die Strecke linear ist.

Linearisiert man nicht, oder hat nicht-lineare Komponenten in der Strecke, leidet die Regelgüte. Je nach Anwendung bedeutet das Ungenauigkeiten oder Schwingen der Regelung. Sicher gibt es Anwendungen, wo das egal ist. Wir sind hier aber ein Forum aus Fachkräften und sollten zumindest die Auswirkungen kennen/nennen. Nichtlinearität in einem fertigen Regelkreis ist immer ein Projektierungsfehler, da gibt es keine Ausrede. Ob es sich negativ auswirkt und welchen Einfluss es hat, kommt auf die Anwendung an und kann nur Vorort beurteilt werden.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## knarf (22 Juli 2016)

Hallo borromeus,
Deiner Aussage, daß niemand eine Regelstrecke linearisiert, muß ich widersprechen. Wir habe das schon mehrfach bei uns gemacht. Im Gegenteil, das Ganze ist schon ein abgedroschener Klassiker.
Bei einer Temperaturregelung von den Entnahmen einer Dampfturbine (Heißdampf 510 °C und 90 bar) wird nach der Enthalpie des Dampfes vor und nach der Einspritzung geregelt. Dort sind Regelabweichungen von +- 1K gerade noch vertretbar. Wenn dort gewaltige Lastsprünge auftreten und ein Chemiewerk hinten dran hängt, dann kommt so etwas zum Einsatz. Mag sein, daß es hier in diesem Fall etwas überdimensioniert wäre, aber man wird ja nicht dümmer, wenn man weis was es alles auf der Welt gibt. In den großen amerikanischen Leitsystemen ist diese Linearisierung direkt als Option in den PID-Bausteinen integriert.
Bei dem von mir beschriebenen Characterizer, handelt es sich um einen Output-Characterizer.
Es gibt aber auch noch Input-Characterizer. Dort wird der Istwert und der Sollwert über eine Kurve linearisiert. Das kommt häufig bei pH-Wert Regelungen zum Einsatz, weil die Titrationskurve stark nichtlinear ist.
Wie gesagt, das Ganze klingt recht geschwollen, ist aber keine graue Theorie aus dem wissenschaftlichen Elfenbeinturm.

Gruß Frank


----------



## borromeus (22 Juli 2016)

Hallo Frank,
in Deinem oben beschriebenen Kraftwerk (o.ä.), wieviele Regelkreise gibt es da geschätzt in Summe und bei wievielen wurde die Kennlinie linearisiert?
Drum schrieb ich "normalerweise linearisiert kein Mensch...".
Bei uns (Chemie, Pharma, Abwasser) macht vielleicht jeder 100te Regler Probleme.
Interessant wären allerdings Deine Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet, vielleicht findest Du ja Zeit und schreibst in einem separaten Thread einen Beitrag.
Gruss
Karl


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 Juli 2016)

Kraftwerskleittechnik ist mein tägliches brot.
Mann kann liniearisieren. Aber ken kein einzige bei uns wo das umgestetz ist.


----------



## ducati (22 Juli 2016)

Dann geb ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu ab:

in vielen Fällen kann man die komplette statische Kennlinie eh nicht durchfahren/aufnehmen, da die Anlage dabei in kritische Zustände kommt, oder man keine Zeit dafür hat oder oder... Somit erübrigt sich das ganze auch oft. Das ganze theoretisch zu berechnen ist auch oft problematisch und u.U. stark fehlerbehaftet.

Zur Ausgangsfrage des TE: soll NUR das Ventil linearisiert werden? Da sage ich NEIN. Wenn man die Möglichkeit und Zeit hat könnte man aber die komplette Regelstrecke linearisieren.

Gruß.


----------



## knarf (22 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
in dem beschriebenen Boiler sind ca. 50 Regelkreise. Davon wurde 2 Regelkreise linearisiert. Insgesamt habe ich bisher 5 Regelkreise linearisiert. Jetzt werdet Ihr natürlich lachend sagen, wegen so ein bischen Gedöns mache ich mich hier so wichtig. In den 5 Fällen war dieser "Plan B" aber die Rettung. Ohne Linearisierung hätte es nicht richtig funktioniert. Wenn man die nichtlineare Kurve aufgenommen hat (die nicht durchfahrbaren Bereiche sind mir schon klar) dann ist die Bestimmung der Umkehrfunktion (Spiegelkurve der nichtlinearen Kurve) recht einfach bestimmbar und über Geradenaproximation leicht realisierbar. Über meine Erfahrungen kann ich nur Gutes berichten, obwohl das Ganze sicherlich nicht jeden Tag vorkommt. Einen eigenen Thread würde ich deshalb nicht eröffnen. Wenn wirklich echtes Interesse besteht, kann man mich ja hier im Thread ansprechen.

Gruß Frank


----------

